# What the hell is this??



## thedusen (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey all, hope you can help...

We've got a weird assault of white crap (see pictures) that we can't figure out. It's in our bathroom, coming through the light fan vents and raining down on us. We clean it up and it's back in a week. This is an old wooden house... is it termite detritus?

Thanks!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

What is the texture, is it woody? I'm thinking carpenter ants. What is in the ceiling above for insulation?

Exhaust fans can have condensation issues which can provide moisture which some insects like/need.

Attic above?

Bud


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Is that an ant head in the upper left corner of that pic?

Could be Frass from carpenter ants like Bud suggested.


----------



## thedusen (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.

To your questions:

1. The white parts feel a bit fluffy. Digested wood?

2. I'm not sure on insulation. It's from the early 20th century. My guess was that there's no insulation up there. The floors are certainly not insulated, so it wouldn't surprise me. But don't know for sure. No attic. Roof is basically right above the vent.

We never used the exhaust fan, so if there's any condensation damage, etc. it would be old. We've been here 2 years. While it did chug along when we first tried it, it now doesn't even run. 

If it is carpenter ants, any advice on how to eradicate them? Is it threatening the structure of the house? Or is it just a nuisance? 

THANK YOU!

Mitch


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Need to check above that light and see what's going on. Looks like carpenter ant frass.


----------

